# Looking for top-down fantasy tokens



## Ahnirades

I'm looking for tabletop tokens with the overhead perspective of dungeon tiles and battlemats. Are they available, and if so, where?


----------



## gamerprinter

*Lots of places...*



Ahnirades said:


> I'm looking for tabletop tokens with the overhead perspective of dungeon tiles and battlemats. Are they available, and if so, where?




There are lots of places out there for top-down tokens:

fouruglymonsters.com
dundjinni.com
cartographersguild.com
rpgmapshare.com
rptools.net forums

and soon: freeRPGmaps.com

There are probably plenty more such sites, these are just off the top of my head.

GP


----------



## frankthedm

here  are a few top down tokens in this thread, but most are side view or isometric.









http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/4029/gibberer.png
http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/2977/retriever.png


----------



## gamerprinter

*A few of mine...*

Here's a few top-down tokens of mine. Note most of these guys are for a tavern scene, so most have cups of brew in their hands... the first guy is just a monk ready for combat and a couple horses (these are all hand-drawn):





































Enjoy!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter

*And just for fun, here's one more...*

And just for fun, here's an old one of mine, a favorite - the Aboleth top down. Sorry, this one's kind of big! He was kind of an experiment in 3D.

GP


----------



## Ahnirades

Excellent stuff, guys. Just what I'm looking for. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Ahnirades

Whilst following the links I came across these excellent top down token illustrations by Devin:

The Tangled Web - Online Pen and Paper Roleplaying - Video Games

They can also be found as a free compilation pack here:

Token Pack Bundle: Packs 1-12 [TP1-12] - It's Free! : Your Games Now, Straight from the Source!


Great stuff.


----------



## gamerprinter

The site I mentioned FourUglyMonsters.com is Devin Night's website.

Also the Cartographers' Guild, which I am a senior member, Devin is a member, as are every developer of mapping software, many fantasy authors creating their own world maps there too. But that site is full of RPG maps, as well as tokens, tutorials, resources, map elements (compass roses, GIMP/Photoshop brushes), monthly map contests, software tips, an entire boad dedicated to Work-in-Progress maps, where the site's experts critique and help out users making their maps. Its the best site online for RPG map anything - all the top RPG industry cartographers are members. And plenty of "never created a map before, but want to" new members.

If you're just looking for map objects, they are there, but if you want to learn anything more about creating maps for your games, there is no better place.

GP

PS: I have over 300 maps posted at the Cartographers' Guild - I'm a pro fantasy cartographer, and an RPG publisher.


----------



## Ahnirades

Thanks for the tip! I'll register and start digging around.


----------



## Nytmare

Whenever I need overhead views of "realistic" flora and fauna the Dundjinni forums are always the first place I look.

I prefer portrait images for tokens, just because I think you can show more of the character with a face than with arms and the top of a head, but for bodies and statues, Dundjinni always has something for me to work with.


----------



## gamerprinter

For me, I need top-down views of characters/NPCs/monsters so I can maintain "facing", especially for issues like flanking for Sneak Attack. Portrait views are nice, but do not effectively show the facing - I need that.

GP


----------



## Ahnirades

Nytmare said:


> I prefer portrait images for tokens, just because I think you can show more of the character with a face than with arms and the top of a head, but for bodies and statues, Dundjinni always has something for me to work with.




I find an overhead view helps with immersion. 

Uniform perspective makes it easier for me to perceive what's happening as an actual battle, rather than a set of playing pieces being moved around.


----------

